# IFSRA one year on - progress report



## Guest (16 Jun 2004)

760KB PDF file:

[broken link removed]


----------



## RAIPI (17 Jun 2004)

*IFSRA Progress Report*

What progress? Have I missed something?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Jun 2004)

> Assistance to Consumers Example 4
> We monitor the media regularly for advertisements of financial services. A financial service provider was advertising a
> product. When we examined the terms and conditions of the product on offer we realised that the claims made in the
> advertisement were untrue. We immediately requested all marketing of the product to be withdrawn and called
> ...



This is simply not true.

I take it that they are referring here to the Permanent TSB ad for the best deposit rate.

They did not see the ad. A member of the public complained the ad. They rejected the complaint.

He complained again. They rejected it a second time.

He complained again and Permanent TSB agreed that the ad was misleading and withdrew it.

On the BCP Quadruple Growth Bond, they have stopped the Advertising Standards Authority of Ireland processing my complaint about the ad. I am quite sure that any group of people would strike down the BCP adverts as misleading. I cannot understand why IFSRA approves them.

Brendan


----------

